# 12-volt emergency lighting



## flashlightDR (Jul 12, 2005)

I did not know it was so easy! I just cut the transformer off of this desk light and attached a cigarette lighter plug. The florescent light I bought on the internet and is made for 12-volt. I just ordered a 12-volt compact florescent light that only uses 11 watts. (Note the spliter). I will cut the end off a lamp and convert to 12-volt with another CL Plug from Radio Shack. What else can I do.


----------



## oracle2 (Jul 12, 2005)

WARNING TO FLASHLIGHTDR

STOP RIGHT NOW !!!!!!!!

I started the very same way, small power pack 12v florescent light just incase the power went out.
Now the power pack is recharged by solar power. Then bigger power pack and bigger solar panels. Then Ripmax 12v charger for all the rechargable AA batteries. More torches for all the rechargable batteries including a [email protected] amd [email protected] And on and on. All my torches are now recharged from the sun. So that is where all my money went.

I know that you will not take this warning seriously so enjoy your hobby and hope for some power cuts so you can make use of all your lights

Oracle2


----------



## Brock (Jul 13, 2005)

He's right, now I have 1000amps at 12v or 12KW of batteries and 500w of solar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## HarryN (Jul 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
He's right, now I have 1000amps at 12v or 12KW of batteries and 500w of solar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It seems like you may need some more solar power to keep up with 100 amps. Perhaps you can buy some more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

All I can say is wow.


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 21, 2005)

I _really_ wish I hadn't seen this topic.

Solar panels and chargers seem to be pretty expensive, but I'm already trying to figure out how many I can hang on my house, where to store the deep cycle batteries and just what I could power with them.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 21, 2005)

Did I mention that I've been switching my 12 volt emergency lighting over from incandescent to LED? (he he he)


----------

